# Fugue for two violins and cello



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

__
https://soundcloud.com/chordalrock%2Ffugue-for-two-violins-and

This is a pretty strange fugue, and one where I was going for constant evolution with a dramatic last third of the piece.

Score:

View attachment 33377


Reactions, impressions, sounds of pleasure or condemnation, detailed critique, all welcome.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

First impressions - 

I think the theme needs more rhythmic changes. Maybe you can substitute the two crotchets in bar 4 for two quavers and have that F# come in one beat earlier or something. 

Definitely needs more ornaments.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

You are absolutely right that the subject isn't very interesting. I think the interest in this piece lies in the last minute and half of it. What I do find interesting about the subject is that you can put all sorts of music on top of it and it fits. If you can keep the piece coherent in some other manner it's kind of a fitting subject for this sort of composition.

Integrating your advice into this piece would require a lot of rewriting and spoil some of the passages. I would rather just compose a new piece using the alteration you suggested, which I may do at some point in an attempt at a more traditional idiom.

Thank you for listening and commenting.


----------

